# Massey Ferguson 4709



## Bag Man (Sep 4, 2019)

I purchased a new MF 4709 five months ago. Has anybody who owns this model experienced problems with brakes,steering motor,computer,chain stabilizer,clutch,throttle,linkage etc.? In the past I have owned other MF tractors with no problems and great dealer and MF support. Not this time.


----------

